# Classes/teaching



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Anyone know if anyone teaches how to machine polish in the Falkirk region (willing to travel up to 50miles) I bought a rotary and I am absolutely hopeless with the thing!

Also what's average prices for someone to show you how to use it?

Unless any of the gents on here would kindly like to show me their expertise? 

Cheers guys,
Scott


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Gordon (caledonia) at Defined Details runs regular polishing classes, based in Cambuslang. Also does one-to-one details, worth a call


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Cheers mate!


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's the link to his thread

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=278890

Tell you what's all involved as well I'm sure not read fully lol


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Cheers mate I booked myself into detailed desire in bonnybridge (near Falkirk) for a full 1 and a half day lesson!

Will post up a write up after my lesson.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

ScottHannah said:


> Cheers mate I booked myself into detailed desire in bonnybridge (near Falkirk) for a full 1 and a half day lesson!
> 
> Will post up a write up after my lesson.


Would like that m8 it's a bit closer to me as well. Look forward to the write up:thumb:


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

Will be sure to get it up ASAP I'm booked in about 2 weeks from now. Should be good! Especially since its a full 1 and a half days straight!


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

I didn't even know there was a detailing place in bonnybridge...and I live in bonnybridge :-s


----------



## ScottHannah (Dec 28, 2012)

There's not mate, it's detailed desire. I know him and asked if he'd be able to teach me and happily he agreed! But ill ask him if he will be able to start doing lessons if you want?


----------



## Mr A4 (Mar 22, 2012)

Dave KG said:


> Gordon (caledonia) at Defined Details runs regular polishing classes, based in Cambuslang. Also does one-to-one details, worth a call


Can highly recommend Gordon's classes! He knows his stuff:thumb:


----------



## bertp (Sep 5, 2011)

Dave KG said:


> Gordon (caledonia) at Defined Details runs regular polishing classes, based in Cambuslang. Also does one-to-one details, worth a call


Can recommend these classes was also luckily enough to have Dave KG at the class I was at. Plenty of information and hands on practice to get you more confident on using a machine polisher and which one to spend your money on.


----------

